# Du wifi configuration on etisalat router?



## lahori

Hi,
So i have moved into my new apartment and one surprise after another. I have to switch to du from etisalat as the building doesnt work with etisalat. 

I have to pay etisalat one month penalty fee to discontinue with them. 

Now the etisalat router that I have cannot be used with du? This is what the guy from du said when he came. The customer service at the du center said otherwise. 

Can anyone tell me how to configure etisalat d-link dsl-275ou for du?

If not possible, then can anyone tell me which router i should buy (where and how much) that ill be able to configure myself at home?

Thank you.


----------



## rsinner

I am not a tech person, but I was told the same thing. Had to buy a new one - just went to Carrefour in MOE. Bought something from Cisco for about 200 Dhs (more expensive generally = greater range). The sales people were quite helpful and knowledgeable.
I am sure someone else more tech minded can give you better advice on the forum.


----------



## lahori

Thank you. Went to MOE, checked quite a few electronic stores. Some stores like emax even offered to configure in store for me. 
Eventually bought from Carrefour for 220. Installed through CD. Working great!

Btw what if I dont cancel my old Etisalat account and dont pay the one month extra fee and let my account get blocked. What would happen?


----------

